

Transparency International: Google more corrupt than Apple - p0ppe
http://www.transparency.org/news/feature/shining-a-light-on-the-worlds-biggest-companies

======
adaml_623
The line 'Google more corrupt than Apple' is total karma whoring bullshit.

The article talks about anti-corruption measures and visibility of reporting.
It does not give a measure or even an indication of corrupt or inappropriate
behaviour on the parts of the companies.

It's really good though to see how organisations like Transparency
International are one day going to change the world by slow, gradual, naming
and shaming that encourages companies to change their behaviour. Corporations
can't have ethics due to their shareholder responsibilities so it's good that
we will be able to implement a positive feedback loop to get them to improve.

------
killyourheros
Great visualizations, wonderful typography, but uninteresting writing.

